# Hinson House of Horror 2020 (Pandemic Version)



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

The local kids needed a distraction from this covid 19 crap and we were more than happy to oblige. Fun and Fright...all in one night. Enjoy the video and thanks for watching.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow Doc! I was so happy to see this post. Another great haunt. Love the zombie cage and the reactions you get. Your videos have a unique feel to them that is just upbeat and enjoyable. Always some great laughs and your guests really love what you do. Even the scaled back set-up is wonderful. Great job as always!!:jol:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great video, love watching the kids jump.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Is it wrong to laugh so hard at the reactions? NAH!!

Well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to get the scares, nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have totally danced with that vampire guy. He knew how to boogie:jol:


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

So cool
Absolutely love it


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Zombie cage was perfect.


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern (Oct 25, 2009)

I absolutely love your haunt! The zombie constume is so fantastic and I believe that the "is it a person or is it a prop" is hands down the most effective scare that there is. I can't wait to see what you do next year!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Loved the Zombie cage


----------

